# Using the dx of UTI



## KWtitans (Jul 31, 2008)

I just wanted to ask this question to all of you that read the forums.  I have a provider that has told me that you can not "legally" use the dx UTI with out having a postive urine culture.  Have any one of you heard of this and if you have can you tell me where I can find documentation to show my providers.  

Thanks
Kit


----------



## LindaA (Jul 31, 2008)

I have never heard of that before. We use UTI dx if the urine dipstick is positive.
Linda


----------



## KWtitans (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the response I am agreeing with you, but I will wait and see if anyone else might have something different and if they do maybe we might learn something new.  But once again thanks.


----------



## codersumit (Jul 31, 2008)

Kit,
I believe your provider is concerned regarding the manifestation code for UTI. In case you had coded for the causal organism from the report, then they are right. You would need a lab report in order to be 100% sure that the organism existed in the cultured urine. However, if 599.0 is all what you coded, then I think you are safe enough.
You might want to provide a feedback to me in case you find this response not quite adequate or appropriate.
________
Best Regards,
Sumit Gandhi, CPC
Senior Manager
Partnered with a Reputed Healthcare Firm


----------

